# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [How to] Remove censored boxes from images

## wow4Supplier

Hello MMOwners,today I'm going to show you how to remove censored boxes from images.
Have you ever been anoyed by a black box that's keeping you from seeing the most "Important" part of the image.I sure have.

Well you should know that this doesn't work on all images.

1. Find the image you want un-censored
2. Go to Jeffrey's Exif viewer
3. Put the URL of the image in the field and press "view image at URL"
4. Ta-da,now you should have the thumbnail of the picture uncensored.

*This works mainly for pictures shot with a digital camera*

And you can use the Mozila Firefox addon: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3905

I'll post an example tommorow,it's 4am now.

~Salf out

----------


## Trollin

gimme an image to use for reference

----------


## Mirror

Didn't work for meh.

----------


## wow4Supplier

Found a video,with this site used,here is example of work.
[ame=http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1316037/how_to_remove_censored_boxes_from_images/]How to Remove Censored Boxes from Images. - Video[/ame]

----------


## Trollin

Worked! winrar

----------


## nothinglol

not working, like AT ALL for me...

----------


## Zore

Not working for me either >.>

----------


## wow4Supplier

Well it seems it works only with some pictures.
Trollin got it to work.
That's a start :P

----------


## Zore

True, at least someone got it too work =D.

----------


## Dragonshadow

Wow worked for me too.
Seems to only work if its censored in-camera.

----------


## wow4Supplier

Well glad it worked,DS. . .  :Smile:

----------


## sheepking

Gimme a Pic to test it  :Big Grin:

----------


## P1raten

Worked 4 me. ^^

----------


## sheepking

Works, but I always get a small thumbnail >-<

----------


## Netherdrake

Oh gosh, it works! :O Will be useful,  :Wink:

----------

